# alton towers parking



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi all can you park m/h overnight at alton towers car park if you enter the park each day. 
also ask same question for legoland winsor
cheers in advance
vince


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

I do not know about parking there but I think one of the clubs has a site very close to Alton Tower.

Ron


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

As mentioned above, carvan and camping have taken over a very nearby site. Never been but have read about it..

I enquired about Legoland after seeing that someone did stay there but you have to contact customer services beforehand, specify a date, park for day and then move to another area for the night.. Thats as long as they remember to tell the security guard ! Never did it in the end...


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

We have stayed several times overnight at Legoland in the Park & Ride Car Park.

As you drive out of Legoland itself, it is the overspill car-park on your left, before reaching the round-about to the main road.

If you arrive late in the evening you have to drive in toward the entrance and then cut across the road into the car park.

It's quiet and we didn't have any trouble during the night either.

As for Alton Towers we did stay overnight in the car-park but not sure how it was viewed by security?

We asked during the day at the information centre what the situation was for staying overnight and they just said "try it, security can only ask you to leave"...so we did, and they didn't.

I suppose it is only like any number of the cars that are abandoned in the car parks till the next day, only difference is your sleeping in yours.

I suppose it is a matter of how 'brazen' you are with these things?


----------

